# Olympian's father dead: family member arrested in foul play



## Carol (Jan 25, 2010)

If anyone remembers the ice skating controversy of 1994, where Tonya Harding orchestrated an attack on Nancy Kerrigan...

Nancy's father Daniel, was found dead at his home. Her brother, a convicted felon who was living in the basement, has been charged with his death.

Very sad story.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/regional/view.bg?articleid=1228038


----------

